# Very nervous about my FET



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi I just wanted to come on here and c how many people have had a FET wiv only having one frostievto do it wiv, I'm really quite nervous this is my 1st medicated FET my last FET was a natural cycle and it didn't work, I'm praying this will work but scared about the thawing as I only have the one so huge risk. 

Is anyone in the same boat?? 

Thank u for reading xx


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

I dont know the odds etc but you never know? on a positive note It mustve been good quality though as they froze it.good luck  xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Honey   I had a medicated FET, travelled all the way to Madrid on my own for my only frostie & am 26 weeks tomorrow. It can and does happen very often so try to relax & stay positive  
xx


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

Fantastic Bundles!


----------



## Brownie250 (Dec 28, 2014)

bundles - That has given me so much help. As long as our embryo survives the thawing process I am du to have FET tomorrow morning and I'm feeling very nervous! 

Lilstephy - this is also my first medicated FET and we only have one frostie!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

TBH I think these days, with a good clinic, there's no reason for your frostie to not survive the thaw. 

Good luck for tomorrow Brownie  

xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank u so much ladies ur so kind and have helped put my mind at ease, my frostie is a blast and was frozen on day 6, so is a good one 

Bundles fantastic news  congratulations Hun  

Brownie250 hope u got to et Hun and ur doing well thinking of u xx

I'm due to have et next Wednesday eeeekkkk scared x


----------



## Brownie250 (Dec 28, 2014)

I had my ET nine days ago. I'm on the dreaded 2WW, test on Saturday! 

Good luck for Wednesday lovely x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Aww that's brilliant Hun well done and congrats on being pupo  have u had any feelings or anything? I will have my fingers well and truly crossed for u  

Thank u I'm getting quite excited so hopefully we will get to et xx


Hope all u other ladies r well xx


----------



## Buttons! (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello, I had a medicated FET after our first ICSI ended in a miscarriage. I am currently 7+3 weeks and we only had had one little frostie too! Good luck


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Aww buttons sorry to hear about ur miscarriage :-( 
But Congrats on ur pregnancy  brill news Hun


----------



## Buttons! (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks hun, waiting to see whether the little guy had thawed ok was the worst bit!! Good luck, hopefully they'll ring you nice and early in the morning  x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

That's wot I'm dreading :-/ im going to b so nervous for that call 
Thank u I will keep this group posted xxx


----------



## Buttons! (Dec 1, 2014)

Will look out to see how you got on x


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Brownie   I think you should update the ladies  
xx


----------



## Brownie250 (Dec 28, 2014)

No need to be nervous!! I received a BFP today!!! Miracles do happen they just take a little time xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Brownie that is awesome news  congratulations Hun so so pleased for u  xx


----------



## Brownie250 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you. A long way to go but trying to stay positive x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm getting really nervous my clinic called today and said there thawing my embie tomorrow and then will let me know Wednesday morning if it's survived or not so scary pls pls thaw embie I could do wiv some luck x


----------



## Buttons! (Dec 1, 2014)

Sending you lots and lots of positive vibes


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you Hun xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank u ladies xx

Hope ur all well xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Well ladies my embie has thawed and I have one beautiful starting to hatch blast back on board  so so so happy now we prey that it sticks for the long haul xxx


----------



## Brownie250 (Dec 28, 2014)

Great news lilstephy! Xxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

congrats on being PUPO, good that your little embie has started to hatch, hope the next 2 weeks go quick for you x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank u girls  my test day is a wk tomorrow eeekkk


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Yay Congrats on being PUPO   wow, that's a nice quick OTD, is that for a beta ?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Yer I gotta have the bloods done for this one cz normal preg test might not give me true answer eeeekkkk rather scared but really excited also I just gotta keep positive and try and relax x


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

You'll be fine   Stay positive & drink plenty of water !!
xx


----------



## Buttons! (Dec 1, 2014)

Woohoo! congratulations  hope the next two weeks treat you well xx


----------



## Charmars (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi everyone

I am due to start my first medicated FET next month.

Can anyone advise if there ios anthig I can do to help the process? Vitimins, diet etc? Or is it pretty much the same IVF?!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank u  

Charmars I can't really remember wot I used to take I was going to ask the same thing I have been taking the vits and trying to eat healthy and drink lots but I struggke wiv drinking lots


----------



## Brownie250 (Dec 28, 2014)

I take vitamin C, vitamin B and folic acid! Xx


----------



## Charmars (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for that!

Can anyone tell me the rough timescale from calling the clinic on day 1 of my cycle to egg transfer?

I know they will see me on day 21, but how long after?

I am trying to decide whether to call on this cycle or Febs as have a few plans at work I cant miss! (My clinic sign you off for 2 weeks after ET)


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey ladies how r u all? 

I'm going a bit crazy tbh and I keep getting bad backache :-( I'm trying to keep positive but so hard when my last cycles ended in chemical pregnancys and I got backache with them so now I'm very worried


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Well end of the road for me 😭😭😭 am gutted but we got bfn today :-(


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh honey   am so sorry
xx


----------



## Buttons! (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh no I'm so sorry stephy   just take care of yourself xx


----------

